# Fliegenfischen im Winter?!?



## Hennesee81 (16. November 2007)

Hallo!  Wie sieht es mit dem Fliegenfischen im Winter aus? Macht das Sinn? Muß man etwas anders machen als sonst? Bin Fliegenfischer Neuling, deßhalb frage ich.  Danke und Gruß


----------



## Flavius Rufus (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter?!?*

macht sinn.
musst nur wissen wie es geht:vik: 
 => mehr dazu ende nächste. 
superfestversprochen ausrufezeichen

der winter hat erst grade angefangen|supergri


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter?!?*

Und wie geht es?


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (17. November 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter?!?*

Hallo Hennesee,
das liegt zum Teil an dem Gewässer, das Du befischst. Trockenfliege u. Naßfliege kannst Du in der kalten Jahreszeit zumindest in stehenden Gewässern getrost vergessen, weil die Fische tief stehen und nicht mehr nach Oberflächennahrung steigen. Also bleiben Nymphe oder Streamer. Beide sind für einen Anfänger, aber auch für jemand, der ausschließlich Trockenfliege oder Naßfliege verwendet hat, beim Wurf ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, da sie ein Eigengewicht haben. Du mußt dabei sowieso aufpassen, daß Du deine Rute nicht überforderst. Mit einer sehr leichten Rute sind schwere Streamer u. Nymphen nicht wirklich gut zu werfen. Wenn das Gewässer, das Du befischst, ziemlich tief ist, solltest Du ein sog. Sink-Tip verwenden. Das ist ein Vorfach, das sinkt. Es gibt diese Vorfächer langsam sinkend (slow sink) u. schnell sinkend (fast sink) Diese werden wie ein Monofilvorfach in den Loop der Schnur eingeschlauft. Unten befindet sich ein sog. "Pitzenbauer-Ring". Das ist ein winziger Edelstahlring, an dem Du mit Faßknoten noch ein Stück Monofilschnur befestigst. Sie muß nicht verjüngt sein, wie beim Trockenfliegenvorfach, weil Streamer u. Nymphen ein Eigengewicht haben, welches das Vorfach streckt. Ist das Wasser sehr tief (z. B. in Talsperren) muß eine komplett sinkende Schnur verwendet werden. Davon würde ich Dir aber zumindest zu Anfang noch abraten, weil der Wurf u. das Aufnehmen nach dem Einholen ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig sind. Ist Dein Gewässer nicht sehr tief, kannst Du deine normale Ausrüstung verwenden, die Du in der warmen Jahreszeit auch nimmst. Nur die Köder müssen in Grundnähe angeboten werde n.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Hennesee81 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Winter?!?*

Alles klar, werde das mal austesten.


----------

